# corkscrewing buds



## ColoradoLady (Sep 30, 2012)

Why are my once tight buds starting to corkscrew?  They are about 1 week from  harvest, trichs milky.  All very healthy and happy.


----------



## Locked (Sep 30, 2012)

Got pics? Not sure what you mean by "corkscrewing". What comes to my mind is you might be seeing Fox Tailing. If this is the case it is normal and happens quite often to my Sativa leaning strains. jmo.


----------



## ColoradoLady (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks Hamster

Foxtailing is what I meant.  Had my 1st foxtailing last year with2 Jack Frosts.  Didn't seem to effect the quality of the bud but sure makes them hard to trim!!!!  Didn't know it was normal...and this year it's hard to watch a nice compact bud open up like that.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 30, 2012)

My Moonshine are Fox Tailing all over the bud.  I put a pic of her in my journal.  I think mine are doing it due to the Hotter weather we are having here.

Nice to see you Colorado!  Glad to hear your close to a harvest too.

*Cheers to a great harvest 2012!*


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 30, 2012)

Foxtailing is pretty common in alot of Sativa and sativa heavy hybrids, most skunk strains i have grown or smoked foxtail pretty often.


----------



## ColoradoLady (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi TC...nice to see you.  Sorry about your foxtailing also.

My plants are Indica dominate.  Don't have the growing season for Sativas here., wish I did sometimes, but  having an awesome season this year. Can barely get two hands around my top buds.  Took a couple seasons to get my greenhouse  dialed in but we're cookin now.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 30, 2012)

It is a bummer you are losing those nice tight nugs, but some people think that buds that foxtail are more potent because the calyx's stack like that (i dont know the reasoning behind it)


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Oct 1, 2012)

yeah, not really a bummer . . . I only consider this an aesthetic thing, ColoradoLady . . . and Emmett - just like you were saying, my strains sativa-mom is a mendo skunk . . . the sativa side phenos almost _always_ stack calyxes and "do the dreads" . . . . I call it "dreading" because they look less like a foxtail and more like a rastafarian hairdo to me eace:

hey - we're growing the plants to harvest the trich-covered calyxes . . . so growing extra stacks of calyxes with no leaf in them can't be too bad of a thing . . . so what, the buds end up looking a little bit lumpy and are not quite so smooth and conical . . . i take my big colas and gently roll them after drying and right before jarring . . . ya know, to sorta press and stick the dreads in against the main body of the bud . . . its all pretty when its in the pipe !!!

I definitely do not dread the dreads . . . its just more thc for you and me !! 

great looking buds, Lady !! :icon_smile:

jm2c :48:


----------



## tastyness (Oct 1, 2012)

*Dan K.*
:goodposting:

Thanks for that post.  Now I understand a bit better what is going on.


----------

